# Trialer in Bielefeld



## Dropdead (23. April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe letztens jemanden mit Trialbike an der Oetkerhalle gesehen. Ich hätte mal Lust Fotos zu machen (Anfänger mit Ambitionen). Wenn Du oder Ihr Interesse habt lasst es mich wissen. Gerne auch an anderen Spots!

Gruß


----------



## Robin_Meier (19. Juli 2008)

bist du nene fotograf bzw. bist du hobby fotograf oder sowas? könnte mir sowas vorstellen mit unserer truppe ( allerdings mehrere jüngere) evtl. auch nur ich und mein kumpel ( am vortgeschrittensten )  grüße aus brake =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (19. Juli 2008)

hey wenn mein bike mal fertig ist, könnte ich mich der truppe gern mal anschliessen, noch anfänger mit vll ein wenig talent

und bilder kommen immer gut, solange wir ein paar abbekommen


----------



## Dropdead (20. Juli 2008)

Bin wie gesagt ambitionierter Anfänger im Bereich der Fotografie bzw. möchte daraus irgendwann mal was machen. Wenn ihr Lust und Interesse habt schickt mir ne PN, dann komme ich gerne mal zu einem Spot und mache Fotos.

Guckt mal in mein Fotoalbum, dann seht ihr auf welchem Stand ich bin.


----------



## siggi19 (20. Juli 2008)

deine bilder können sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Robin_Meier (20. Juli 2008)

da schließ ich mich an die pics sehen gut aus =P


----------



## Dropdead (20. Juli 2008)

Danke, bin mal gespannt ob ich mit den urbanen Umfeld beim Trial etwas anfangen kann
Ich gucke mal ins Fotoalbum was ich da so an Trialbildern finde, ich denke da finde ich genug Inspiration. Oder weiß jemand von euch ne schöne Seite im Netz wo es gute Trialbilder gibt?

Gruß


----------



## Robin_Meier (20. Juli 2008)

hmm kp vlt findste hier was: http://www.photobysergio.fr/sommaire-video-velo.html
musst mal schaun nja 
weißt du/ihr wo der leineweberring ist ?  da könnte man gut fahren


----------



## Dropdead (20. Juli 2008)

Auf dem Gelände von den Motorradtrialern?


----------



## Robin_Meier (20. Juli 2008)

jo


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Juli 2008)

hier iss noch nen bielefelder trialer 

hätte nicht gedacht das es da noch mehr gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (23. Juli 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht das es da noch mehr gibt




um es kurz zu sagen:

"Du bist nicht alleine!"

woher auch immer dieser satz kommt.


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Juli 2008)

alzu zum thema spots hab ich noch was:

1. wie schon am anfang steht Oetkerhalle
2. Stadthalle
3. Rathaus
4. Kunsthalle
5. Neustädter Nikoleikirche und Gym am Waldhof
6. Am Kesselbring 8 und vor der Volksbank auf diesem komischen Steinteppich



und halt noch sonen paar sachen

Da kann man überall ganz gut fahren


----------



## siggi19 (23. Juli 2008)

da habe ich auch noch nen eigentlich recht guten

hinter der uni, ist so ne art spielplatz da kann man recht gut trialen, war da schon öfters mit nem bekannten

aber ich denke mal citynähe ist für alle am besten oder?

kann wenn ich schon mal hier bin euch ein kleines update meines bikes geben.

so siehts derzeit aus 





habe schon das hinterrad dran.

muss nur noch nächste woche pedale, ein satz beläge, felgenbänder, spacer und ein laufrad bestellen, dann bin ich fertig.

ach ja eine leitung muss noch verlängert werden.

freue mich aber schon auf die session, aber gebt acht, bin noch anfänger


----------



## Dropdead (23. Juli 2008)

Am Rathaus? Gibt es da keinen Stress? Fürs skaten kassiert man da 'nen Ticket!


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Juli 2008)

jop da steht extra "SKATEN VERBOTEN!"
Aber da steht nichts von Trial


Robin und ich sind da schon öfters mal gefahren
da is nie einer gekommen!


achja

Mein Rad iss im Mom im arsch.... Rahmen gebrochen und noch nen paar kleine sachen

bekomme "bald" nen neues.... 2 monate max. oder so

aber ich komme trotzdem mit 

angucken wie gut ihr so seit


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Juli 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hinter der uni, ist so ne art spielplatz da kann man recht gut trialen, war da schon öfters mit nem bekannten
> 
> aber ich denke mal citynähe ist für alle am besten oder?




Also ich glaube das iss eig. egal...

mann kann ja an einem Tag an der Uni und in der umgebung fahrn und an nem anderen tag ma inner stadt treffen


finde ich aufjedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (23. Juli 2008)

Da habe ich ja anscheinend was ins "rollen" gebracht 

Wenn ich mal Fotos machen soll am besten am Wochenende (Samstag Nachmittag oder Abend. Sonntags sitze ich meistens selbst im Sattel.


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Juli 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja anscheinend was ins "rollen" gebracht
> 
> Wenn ich mal Fotos machen soll am besten am Wochenende (Samstag Nachmittag oder Abend. Sonntags sitze ich meistens selbst im Sattel.




haste recht


----------



## Robin_Meier (24. Juli 2008)

aber nur ums mal einzuwerfen joschka (jp trialer) und ich sind noch net soo gut 
geht aber schon find ich


----------



## siggi19 (24. Juli 2008)

och um es auch nochmal zu sagen, ich bin blutiger anfänger.

wird mein erstes bike, aber ich freue mich schon von ech wenig wenig was zu lernen

die fortgeschrittenen zeigen udn anfänger bestimt was oder


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Juli 2008)

Ach robin komm so schlecht sind wir garnet 
immerhin  
Sidehop auf 6 Paletten
Und mit anlauf auf 8 Paletten

schlecht iss das doch net


----------



## siggi19 (2. August 2008)

so leute ein kleines update, ich bin so wie es derzeit aussieht nächste woche mit dem bike fertig, je nachdem wie hermes diesma aus dem arsch kommt.

aber dann kann man los legen.

gruß


----------



## JP Trialer (2. August 2008)

mein bike kommt auch iwan anfang nächste woche an... 
dann kanns auch bei mir losgehn 

gottseidank sind dann noch ferien =)


----------



## JP Trialer (7. August 2008)

also mein rad ist fertig und auch eingefahren.....

ich hätte ab jetzt also zeit.....

Könnten ja bald ma sone kleine Bielefeld session machen wo dann der DROPDEAD nen paar Fotos macht 

fänd ich geil


----------



## siggi19 (8. August 2008)

joar wäre auf jedenfall was, ich müsste aber erstma ein wenig zuschauen, denn ich habe fürs vordere laufrad noch keine schrauben

aber wär gern mit dabei einfach nur um zu spannen


----------



## nornen (8. August 2008)

wenn irgendne gute lokation am start ist waer ich auch dabei, city turnt mich allerdings nicht so an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (8. August 2008)

okay also ich würd sagen wir könnten ja zuerst mit den sauberen Bikes inne City und dann im anschluss zum DMSC gelände am leineweberring....

nur so als vorschlag

oder wir lassen city aus .......mir auch recht


----------



## JP Trialer (8. August 2008)

außerdem.... die dies nonet wissen
am 17.8. ist in halle ein lauf vom NRW cup.....


----------



## nornen (8. August 2008)

leineweber geht klar...


----------



## siggi19 (8. August 2008)

leineweber klingt gut, nur nun haben wie die frage zu klären wann


----------



## JP Trialer (9. August 2008)

morgen?


----------



## nornen (9. August 2008)

Yo wär morgen auch dabei, wie waers mit 14.00 Uhr am leineweberring...


----------



## JP Trialer (9. August 2008)

nornen schrieb:


> Yo wär morgen auch dabei, wie waers mit 14.00 Uhr am leineweberring...




Also das müsste ich eig. schaffen

ich komme mit dem Robin zs 

falls was datwischen kommt sach ich nomma bescheid


----------



## JP Trialer (9. August 2008)

Es regnet.....
also fällt das wohl ins wasser!

schade


----------



## siggi19 (10. August 2008)

joar anscheinend  ist das ja heute ncihts geworden, aber wetter war ja auch das letzte würde ich ma sagen.

nächste woche soll ja mal wider ein wenig besser werden, was haltet ihr den davon wenn wir uns dann mal treffen, mein bike ist dann auch fertig, bzw morgen ist es schon fertig.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (10. August 2008)

ja geht klar.... aber jetzt sind ja ferien zuende... 

d.h. es geht wennschon nur nachmittags oder ma WE

ich würde WE bevorzugen!

am besten ein Sonntag... dann habe ich den ganzen tag zeit....

was meint ihr?


----------



## siggi19 (10. August 2008)

joar sonntag rockt

hoffen wa ma auf jutes wetter


----------



## JP Trialer (11. August 2008)

aber diesen geht auch net

da iss in halle NRW cup da fahr ich mit 

kommt ma auch dahin


----------



## siggi19 (11. August 2008)

muss ich ma schauen ob ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme, nen bekannter von mir will eventuell auch hin, vll kann ich da ja mitfahren ma gucken


----------



## JP Trialer (11. August 2008)

das wär cool


----------



## JP Trialer (11. August 2008)

also fürs Trial am DMSC merke ich jetzt ma so für alle nen Termin vor:

Sonntag den 24.8. 

das ist nächste woche

ich würde sagen von 11 bis sonnenuntergang so 


wär das ok?

ich komme mit 4 oder 5 leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (2. September 2008)

hey leute sagt ma wie schauts denn nun aus?


----------



## JP Trialer (3. September 2008)

Montags bis Freitags kann ich ab 4 und am WE durchgehend 

wie wärs diesen sonntag?


----------



## siggi19 (22. September 2008)

wie schauts denn nun aus?


----------



## JP Trialer (22. September 2008)

habe zeit


----------



## marksimpson (5. August 2011)

Hallo, ist hier noch irgendwer im Bielefeld unterwegs? Ich will gerne mit Trial wieder anfangen und suche Leute...


----------

